# Deckt der Conficker-Wurm jetzt seine Karten auf?



## Newsfeed (12 April 2009)

Bislang hielt sich der Conficker-Wurm bedeckt, was seine tatsächlichen Ziele sind. Nun allerdings wird auf Rechner, die infiziert sind, das Programm "SpywareProtect2009" geladen, eine sogenannte Scareware.

Weiterlesen...


----------

